

Solve the cyber secret to have a crack at joining GCHQ’s code-breakers - teamgb
http://www.gchq.gov.uk/Press/Pages/solve-cyber-secret.aspx

======
teamgb
If you don't want to click the link, the puzzle page is here:
[https://canyoufindit.co.uk/](https://canyoufindit.co.uk/)

If you don't want to click that link, here is the puzzle, and you are supposed
to supply 5 answers.

AWVLI QIQVT QOSQO ELGCV IIQWD LCUQE EOENN WWOAO

LTDNU QTGAW TSMDO QTLAO QSDCH PQQIQ DQQTQ OOTUD

BNIQH BHHTD UTEET FDUEA UMORE SQEQE MLTME TIREC

LICAI QATUN QRALT ENEIN RKG

Here is some of the PR blurb from the original link:

> _Winners could be following in the prestigious footsteps of computer pioneer
> Alan Turing who during World War Two helped lead the efforts at Bletchley
> Park to provide vital intelligence for the Allies by deciphering the
> messages encrypted by the German Enigma machine.

Today’s tough but engaging challenge is aimed at people who love problem
solving and computer technology. So whether you are an IT specialist bored
with corporate life, a skilled amateur seeking a new challenge, or a quick-
thinking maths expert who just loves to do maths all day, then there could be
a role for you, with a salary between c £26k - £60k depending on your skills
and experience.

The ‘Can You Find It?’ quest will launch on 10.09.13. Starting from
www.canyoufindit.co.uk entrants will have six weeks to hunt down four codes.
Once found, each one has to be entered into the challenge website to unveil
the next clue until the final one is discovered.

As well as discovering whether you have the right skills to be employed by a
national intelligence and security agency that works in partnership with the
Security Service (MI5) and Secret intelligence Service (MI6), in completing
the treasure hunt you can enter a prize draw to win a Google Nexus 7 or a
Raspberry Pi ._

~~~
justinlloyd
"Winners could be following in the prestigious footsteps of computer pioneer
Alan Turing"

And we all know what happened to Alan Turing.

"with a salary between c £26k - £60k"

I would love to work for a spook agency nobody likes and take an 70% to 90%
pay cut.

